# Guitar Podcasts That Focus on MODERN Gear & Guitars?



## Webmaestro (Sep 8, 2017)

I love podcasts, but every guitar-related podcast I come across seems to center around "vintage" or "traditional" gear. The hosts always seem to be into old Strats, Teles, Les Pauls, pre-CBS Fender amps, yadda, yadda. And they're usually purists too--so in the rare event that a brand like Ibanez comes up, they act as if it's exotic or weird. Talk of 7/8 string guitars or rack gear? Nope. Talk of modern Prog bands? Forget about it.

It sorta drives me nuts, because there's this whole other world out there. I won't even try to list all the smaller guitar builders (you know the names), but it's the whole reason I hang out here and a few other forums. Where else am I going to get that kind of info?

Are there any good podcasts out there that talk about this stuff?


----------



## Drew (Sep 8, 2017)

Not a podcast, but those Rig Rundown videos covered a good mix of older and more contemporary players.


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 8, 2017)

Drew said:


> Not a podcast, but those Rig Rundown videos covered a good mix of older and more contemporary players.



Yeah, the infos out there... but I need something I can listen to on my drive to work every morning. That's why I love podcasts so much.


----------



## Drew (Sep 8, 2017)

I mean, have you tried music...?


----------



## Necris (Sep 9, 2017)

I have no recommendations other than start your own, it may be successful.

Even youtube videos about effects/guitars with actual audio examples are often longer than they need to be, in my opinion, but at least the "showcase" angle helps to justify the length.Realistically, in a podcast that lacks that "showcase" aspect what is there that can honestly be offered by a podcast that surfing a forum or youtube channel dedicated to guitar gear can't? A few guys voicing their opinions on the specs of a guitar they've never held in their hands, whether vintage or yet to be released? Closed Gear vs. Open Gear tuner debates? I'd Pass - it would be essentially like browsing a forum with the interactive nature of a forum removed.

Personally, I think a podcast about guitars/gear sounds like the sort of podcast that wouldn't be able to carry itself beyond an hour to an hour and a half in length without overstaying its welcome unless you included things like industry news and had guests on who worked for companies within the industry, and even then the hosts would need to have quite a bit of charisma to keep things interesting. Maybe that's why the options are so limited.


----------



## MickD7 (Sep 13, 2017)

I used to eat up any gear review/podcast or magazine I could find. Any I could find on Youtube, Premier Guitar (I still think the team behind PG have some good content available) ect I would spend hours reading/watching/listening.Some of them are fun, some are insightful and some even introduce you to a player you haven't heard of or discovered yet.

Unfortunately you find now they are exactly like the OP addressed. Most focus directly on everything Fender/Gibson or vintage ect. And whilst that is a minor problem in itself as those brands and their products will always sell to a broader market, and if you are doing that as a business in itself to provide info for that market you have a target audience that won't drift far and will keep buying that product and will keep seeking out your podcast/YouTube video ect for that info. Just like Guitar World magazine with releasing the same revolving cover of artists they have thousands of readers that will keep consuming it.

Besides EBMM,Wired Guitarist or ERG nerds most if not every other Modern Product video/review/podcast have the same problem...Cringe worthy humour. 

The big thing that keeps me away from listening or watching anything related to modern products like Ibanez/Kiesel/Fractel ect is the forced cringe humour that comes along with it. And the lack of any in depth playing or informative discussion on the product at all. The worst thing is seeing the reaction of player that has worked for years to get to a point of which music is a somewhat viable career path for them and they get invited to be part of a review or something and you can see them thinking "WTF" it's like that scene in the Simpsons where Bart shows Lisa the exact moment that Ralph's heart breaks. 

When I worked in musical instrument retail finding a video with content for the owner and consumers to get excited about Kemper was a hard pursuit and most of the well filmed ones had been put together by those vintage guys that had little to no interest in getting away from the things they knew best. 

All the youtube based ones revolve around the same concepts and it's like watching 15 other terrible stand up comics deliver the same joke that may have got a chuckle from the original person that said it.I don't care about your best Jens faces, or the top 10 guitar stances that all guitar players do, I'm not here for that I'm here to find out more on the product and why I should part with my $ or tell my friend or customer to part with their $ for it.

Some of the playing being mediocre when demonstrating a product is always a detriment. We all have seen what Guitar World for example offered with guys "showcasing" an 7/8/9 string that had clearly never played one or spent such a short amount of time with prior. 

And fake accents, a lot of store based ones now fall into the pitfall of having some horrible reverb soaked playing and fake accents. It's terrible. 

End Rant... 

TLDR:
OP: I'd agree with the post saying design and make your own. If you can go with pursuing it yourself if you have the time. Set the goal of trying to decide on what you want to have with content and what your consumer/listener/audience is going to be like and deliver an honest product. That's all people really want at the end of day, to be informed honestly on what they are listening to and why they should listen.


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 14, 2017)

What I'd like is a YouTube/iTunes series in which Paul Riario reviews viewer-submitted random items and bullshits his way through timed rounds that end with him being disemboweled with a wooden cooking spoon. Then one of his clones is thawed for the next episode.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 6, 2017)

MickD7 said:


> Besides EBMM,Wired Guitarist or ERG nerds most if not every other Modern Product video/review/podcast have the same problem...Cringe worthy humour.
> 
> The big thing that keeps me away from listening or watching anything related to modern products like Ibanez/Kiesel/Fractel ect is the forced cringe humour that comes along with it. And the lack of any in depth playing or informative discussion on the product at all. The worst thing is seeing the reaction of player that has worked for years to get to a point of which music is a somewhat viable career path for them and they get invited to be part of a review or something and you can see them thinking "WTF" it's like that scene in the Simpsons where Bart shows Lisa the exact moment that Ralph's heart breaks.


The only gear review channels I know that does this kind of thing are Gear Gods and Anderton's, besides them I don't know any other "modern" gear reviewers who try to force humor into their reviews.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2017)

couverdure said:


> The only gear review channels I know that does this kind of thing are Gear Gods and Anderton's, besides them I don't know any other "modern" gear reviewers who try to force humor into their reviews.


gear gods is somehow worse than andertons about it too. Chappers/the captain get a pass from me because they're older guys, trey is probably barely into his 30s and he makes the cringiest of dad jokes. All he needs is a fedora and to call any woman he meets m'lady and he'd be an uber neckbeard.


----------

